# Destiny



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone picking up destiny tonight? Pre purchased mines today and my gf is picking it for me in the morning but unfortunitly ill not get playing it untill sunday 

Watched a few videos on youtube and all i can say is it looks awesome! you can tell from the outset that bungie developed the game


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I can't see the point in queuing at midnight to get it but I will probably pick it tomorrow


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

I cued for GTAV and got pizza and the GAME belfast store are doing a deal with mcds if you show them ur preorder receipt u can get any meal for 2.29 .. it has it advantages lol

You on xbox one or ps4 ivor?


----------



## ViralEye (Sep 1, 2014)

Destiny looks like COD maps with Halo characters.... looks a little strange but may give it a go.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Johnny still on the 360 lol


----------



## TangerineMan (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks a half decent game. Only got a short blast on the Beta version, but seemed alright. Currently playing WatchDogs, but it's very GTA


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Been on this game from Sunday evening .. It's wrecked my life! On level 15 as a warlock. Bungee has yet again made an awesome game


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I've only managed to get one evening on it them I had to go to work and I'm still here in Denmark ,on the plus side when I get back I can put in loads of time lol

I got up to level gunslinger and found the gameplay really good especially if you off the path and explore I got killed three times by some creature in a dark room lol


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Decent game something different, Probably wouldn't have bought it if they hadn't released a free beta version few months back, Glad they did...


----------



## Johnny_B (Feb 3, 2013)

Today i finished the Moon Earth Venus & Mars storyline .. just needa do the vanguard missions now which are all strikes and hard as FOOOOK


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

Just bought this,great game


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

just completed the main game tonight and the ends a bit disappointing the final battle is not very taxing


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not played it, although I have read and listened to a few reviews. 
Sounds like another Watch Dogs to me. All flash and not much substance.
Hopefully they won't sully the PC with it. We've had plenty of console crap already.


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Been playing this awhile now and love the difficulty (for a console) of it. Granted you dont need as much planning before doing the raids like with pc mmos (guildwars etc) but i like it for its balance of being a FPS/RPG/MMO mix.


----------

